# Lighting for a 30 gallon tank



## lauraleellbp

Personally, if your goal is a low tech setup, I'd get one of these Coralife T5NOs (which I seem to recommend right and left, I need to hit up these guys for a commission or something! :hihi http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

Or if you're handy with electrical DIY (which I'm not) then you could probably make your own T8 or T5 fixture from parts found at Home Depot, Lowes, etc. I'd go with 3 rows of bulbs if you go with T8, but 2 rows should be fine with T5.

For filter I'd go with an AquaClear 50 or 70 HOB.

Cheap substrate options (in order of my own preference) include:

-mineralized topsoil (see the sticky at the top of the substrate forum),
-Turface (which can be a little tricky to find and you also have to buy in bulk- see also the substrate forum), 
-Miracle Gro Organic potting soil capped with some other substrate,
-pool filter sand, 
-pea gravel
-some other DIY options... see also the substrate forum! :hihi:


----------



## Byron

For light, one T8 tube is sufficient. For a filter, I would use a simple sponge and air pump on anything under a 50g. Plain aquarium gravel can be bought in bulk, or from a landscape/stone place; I paid 75 cents for a 2g pail which will do a 20g, double that for a 30g, can't get much cheaper than that. To illustrate, the attached photo is my present 33g with a sponge filter and one T8 20w full spectrum tube and using that cheap gravel. Plants are growing like weeds.

Byron.


----------



## Leichty

Thank you guys for giving me these great ideas.. They are very helpful. that is a beautiful aquarium you have..


----------



## wantsome

I have the coarlife t5 n.o. and I think its too bright I'm having problems with algae. As a beginner I'd go with the above stated 1 t8 bulb.

I had to defuse my coralife light by putting paper over it to make it less bright. 1 t8 worked great on my other set up.

If your just starting out go with less light.


----------



## F22

@wantsome,

you sure there isn't another issue at hand causing the algae? I can't see a T5 NO fixture causing that much algae... you using any ferts?


----------



## lauraleellbp

IMO it's normal for just about every new tank setup to have algae outbreaks as the plants settle in. I keep a bottle of Excel on hand that I'll typically dose a few times during the first month or two. If a tank is having algae issues beyond that, then lowering light levels or the photoperiod is often the easiest thing to do. Or you can address nutrient balances... always more than one way to skin a cat! lol


----------



## TheVisionary78

lauraleellbp said:


> Or if you're handy with electrical DIY (which I'm not) then you could probably make your own T8 or T5 fixture from parts found at Home Depot, Lowes, etc. I'd go with 3 rows of bulbs if you go with T8, but 2 rows should be fine with T5.
> 
> :hihi:


 
I am planning on making a Youtube video on what to buy and how to build a DIY T5 aquarium lighting for 24" , 30" ,36" and 48". All you need is your current factory T8 fixture. They are real easy to gut. Once gutted there is really only three wires that need to be installed/capped. Save big money. My Flip video is on it's way so stay tuned.


----------



## swalke2

Im new here and dont want to jack this thread but I have questions...
Ive got some questions about this lighting as well. I currently have a 30g tank that has 2 live plants and fish but thinking of adding more plants for a full planted tank. Is the standard Fluorescent Strip Lite Bulbs that would come with a fish tank a t8 bulb? Should I have a (1)Coralife 10,000K High-Intensity Purified Super Daylight Lamp will I require more lighting for a planted tank wtih fish. 

Can I use a Marineland LED Double Bright Aquarium Lighting System

I am building a hood for my 30 gallon tank (30 3/4 x 13) and wont have alot of space.

Thanks for all your help.
Steve


----------



## Hilde

I have a 29 gallon tank. I started with 1 T8 bulb and ended up with 3 T8's. It would have been cheaper in the long run to have gotten the T5NO from Big Als'. 

I have used sponge filters, a power head and now a canister filter. Canister filter with pugeum is the best. I got the Ecco, which is rated for a 35. It is the minimum for the 29. Mulm built up using the other filters in less than a year and had BBA algae where circulation was poor. Plants like crypts need good circulation. 

Plants seem to adjust to low light depending on the nutrients in the water from what I have seen. Also noticed someone whom had a T8 10000K over a 50 gallon and most of the plant grew well. 

Cheapest way to start is with:
T8 fixture with Aqua-glo bulb. 
Plant ferns, mosses, sags, and wisteria. 
Use river rocks from landscaper.
Use Scotts top soil topped with river sand from landscaping place.
I just sift the river sand and then put plastic over it before adding water. When I didn't use the plastic the dirt got pushed up.


swalke2 said:


> I have a (1)Coralife 10,000K High-Intensity Purified Super Daylight Lamp will I require more lighting.


Using this light Co2 will need to be injected or algae will take over.


swalke2 said:


> Can I use a Marineland LED Double Bright Aquarium Lighting System


This light is too low for the specified tank.

Here is a thread I have on lighting for my my 29 gallon tank.

No tank is the same. Even heard someone whom had 3 tanks side by side and treated them the same had algae problems with 1 tank. The lights are the engine and most expensive item for planted tank. Thus choose plants according to light you can afford. Starting out with 5 hrs seems to be the best. If you get algae and the plants are doing fine just wait it out.


----------



## Hilde

TheVisionary78 said:


> All you need is your current factory T8 fixture. They are real easy to gut. Once gutted there is really only three wires that need to be installed/capped. My Flip video is on it's way so stay tuned.


I thought of getting a T5 fixture and getting T5NO aquarium bulbs for it but it still seemed cheaper to get the light from Big Als's. Especially since T5 bulbs at home depot only go up to 21 in. Finding the replacement bulbs locally and avoid shipping cost ($10), usually is the problem.

Can't wait to see your video.


----------



## Hilde

So what did end up doing for lighting? Update?


----------



## kentoncloud2

Hi there.. I have never tried any aquatic pets before and my friend showed me this pet shop with very nice aquascaped tanks and I want to have one.

I bought a tank L:36in x W:12in x H:17in (I assume it is 30 gallon?) and a tube light of 26W T4.
My goal is to set up a low tech tank without CO2 injection and dosing. (I have done some research too.)

Is my lighting sufficient enough given the height of the tank since I want to fill it to the top with tap water.

THIS IS MY FIRST POST IN MY LIFE REGARDING FISH PETS AND AQUARIUMS.
(I got discouraged when I learned planted tanks are for the wealthy only.. -_- ... But I just want to try.)


----------



## Hilde

wantsome said:


> I have the coarlife t5 n.o. and I think its too bright I'm having problems with algae. As a beginner I'd go with the above stated 1 t8 bulb.


Hey wantsome did you ever get the algae under control?


----------

